# How to find rural land in AR



## Vosh (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi there, I'm new to the community so I hope I am asking in the right section!

My husband and I have been living in Central Arkansas for about a year now, with the intention of buying some land to start a small homestead. We have been looking around and are having a hard time finding listings for what we want. Either it's huge tracts of land or the land has lots of restrictions. We had tried to go through a real estate agent but everything they offer is not even remotely close to where we want or our price range. Where are the best places to look for rural land in Central Arkansas? We want to stay in this area as this is where we have our jobs and would need to keep them as we can't or desire to go completely 'off-grid'.

We are looking for about 1 acre, preferably no restrictions and rural. We can pay up to 4k cash, or up to 10k with owner financing (for the right property). Any recommendations on where to look? We've been scouring what we can find online.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Landwatch is one site. You can go to Zillow and personalize your own search criteria and it will send you daily listings to browse.


----------

